# Brand New 2020 PC for sale



## JHughesMusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello all!

I recently built a PC in April for running large film scoring projects but am wanting to move over to Apple as my preferred platform.

Here are the specs:

- Intel i9-9900k Processor 8 Cores/16 threads 3.6 GHz w/ overclock speeds up to 5.0 Turbo Unlocked
- Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 500GB - M.2 NVMe Interface Internal SSD
- Samsung SSD 860 EVO 4TB 2.5 Inch SATA III Internal SSD 
- Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 128GB (4x32GB) DDR4 3200 C16
- MSI MPG Z390 Gaming PRO Carbon - M.2 USB 3.1 Gen 2 DDR4 HDMI DP Wi-Fi
- Noctua NH-D15S, Premium Dual-Tower CPU Cooler with NF-A15 PWM 140mm Fan
- Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C (it's been great for silent cooling)

I've used it to run big orchestral templates in Cubase and VEPro 7, and it runs like a dream! Plenty of power to create mockups and run tons of plugins. I'm asking for $2800.

Let me know if you're interested, and we can talk more details from there.


----------



## Dex (Nov 20, 2020)

No video card?

Total cost of listed components appears to be under $2000, so personally I view $2800 as a steep ask for a used machine.

edit: is this even the right forum for this?


----------



## colony nofi (Nov 21, 2020)

Well, with windows + a decent power supply, I get $2.5k (and thats with the exact same motherboard which seems discontinued, so its price is pretty high for the spec)


https://pcpartpicker.com/list/JCBnp2


But yeah, its not a $2.8k computer unfortunately - and its also second hand which in the pc market reduces $ significantly. 

And for sure - this needs to be moved to the classified section.


----------



## JHughesMusic (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh! Thanks for the tip! I'm new here, so I didn't know where I could post this. I will move the thread right away. 

And yes, Windows 10 Pro is loaded on already. I could settle as low as $2500 but I wouldn't want to go any lower as the components cost more when I purchased back in March. 

Though the machine is technically secondhand, I can assure you that it is still very clean and new. =)


----------



## ogrim1 (Nov 21, 2020)

JHughesMusic said:


> I could settle as low as $2500 but I wouldn't want to go any lower as the components cost more when I purchased back in March.


I'm sorry what?
From the link above your PC is currently worth 2323$ with shipping (200$ motherboard included) and few more months of warranty.


----------



## JHughesMusic (Nov 21, 2020)

ogrim1 said:


> I'm sorry what?
> From the link above your PC is currently worth 2323$ with shipping (200$ motherboard included) and few more months of warranty.


I’m a bit confused by this response. Where did you get that info? PCPartPicker? If that value is accurate, can you point me to where I can purchase all of the parts at that price? I found everything as it is currently listed on Amazon (new like I bought, not used), and the total came out to $2,900. You can check my screenshots here. By the way, I’m including shipping costs in my asking price of $2,500. There’s warranty for 2+ years on many of the more important parts.

Please understand I’m trying to be as fair as possible here. I’m not here to take advantage of anybody, and I’m willing to talk and negotiate. At the end of the day, I just need to be able to afford a different computer on a different platform.


----------

